# Felsenwanderweg Rodalben fahrbar???



## fissenid (15. November 2010)

HallO!

ich möchte mich mit Bekannten aus dem Stuttgarter Raum treffen. Die Mitte zwischen Stuttgart und Freudenburg ist die Pfalz!!!

Hier habe ich den Felsenwanderweg in Rodalben entdeckt!!!

Wer kann Infos erteilen über Fahrbarkeit, Streckenbeschaffenheit... usw....

Tour ist für Frühjahr 2011 geplant!!

Gruß
Fissenid


----------



## popeye_mzg (15. November 2010)

Stells doch noch bei den Kollegen im Nachbarforum rein.

Vielleicht gibts da eher Resonanz, oder den ein oder anderen Tipp mehr ? !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomas79 (15. November 2010)

Felsenwanderweg ist toll, 42 km Trail am Stück, allerdings ganz schön kräftezehrend. Rücksicht auf die Wanderer nehmen!
Die meisten applaudieren aber eher ;-)


----------



## Dämon__ (20. November 2010)

Bin öfter dort unten unterwegs, sehr schöne Gegend und  tolle Trails.
Wenn es nass ist ist aber Vorsicht geboten!
Wenn du jemanden als Guide brauchst dann frage einfach den Optimizer der ist dort zu Hause.


----------



## da rookie (21. November 2010)

hi,
trail ist sehr schön und super anstrengend.pack nen riegel mehr ein 
und bitte den wandersleut freundlich begegnen.
am besten fahrt ihr früh morgens. ich persönlich hab bis auf den ein oder anderen motzkopp noch keine schlechte erfahrungen gemacht.
man liest aber immer wieder, daß das thema felsenweg ein heißes ist.


----------



## tiegerbaehr (22. November 2010)

Wochenenden und den Mittwoch meiden. Dann ist, vor allem bei schönem Wetter, Ärger fast schon vorprogrammiert.
Ansonsten, wie schon oben gesagt: Rücksicht und Freundlichkeit helfen i.d.R. sehr viel. 
Es gibt allerdings in der Region auch jede Menge anderer schöner Trails, die nicht so sehr Fußgängerfrequentiert sind. Versucht doch mal die fertig ausgeschilderten Bike-Routen:
http://www.mtb-park-pfaelzerwald.de/

Noch besser: geführte Touren, z.B. mountainbike-trifelsland.de und anschließend nach Dahn in die Saunalandschaft!


----------



## Optimizer (22. November 2010)

Also der Rodalber Felsenwanderweg ist eigentlich unfahrbar...da hilft die beste Fahrtechnik und ein Extrariegel garnix.......
Quatsch! Ich kann mich eigentlich nur dem obigen anschließen: Wochenende möglichst meiden, die PWV-Hütte am besten nicht zwischen 12 und 13 Uhr anfahren, dann passt da. Achja: am besten in kleiner Gruppe fahren und nicht so wie der Trupp Franzosen (an die 20 Mann), die vor einer Woche hier rumgefahren sind.
Und falls du noch ne Runde in Dahn oder der Randzone (also Pfälzerwald-Mitte) fahren willst, darfst du dich gerne melden!


----------



## da rookie (29. November 2010)

@optimizer:
in welche richtung fahrt ihr den trail eigentlich?
bisher bin ich immer bärenfelsen in richtung neuhof gefahren...is andersrum schöner?


----------



## Optimizer (29. November 2010)

da rookie schrieb:


> @optimizer:
> in welche richtung fahrt ihr den trail eigentlich?
> bisher bin ich immer bärenfelsen in richtung neuhof gefahren...is andersrum schöner?



Die Frage, die ich nun zum x-ten Mal lesen darf (aber trotzdem gern beantworte)...

Ich/Wir fahren den Trail einmal so, ein anderes Mal anders herum... im Übrigen spricht man hier immer von UZS oder GUZS.
Zur Frage, ob andersrum schöner ist, kann ich nur sagen, "andersrum" ist eben total anders. 
Für mich gibt es eigentlich keine bevorzugte Richtung für die Gesamtrunde, wohl aber für verschiedene Teilabschnitte. Meine Hintermhaus-Feierabendrunde (Bruderfelsen-->Alte Burg-->Horbergsiedlung-->Tankstelle) fahre ich generell im UZS.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben
Der optimizer


----------



## da rookie (1. Dezember 2010)

@optimizer
danke für die antwort 
hast geholfen.

uzs ist klar.
wußte nur nicht ob du damit was anfangen kannst und wollt´s unkompliziert ausdrücken 
du glücklicher...nicht ne stunde autofahren-müssender... 

happy trails


----------

